# Won't boot with XMP



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2020)

My brother's system won't boot correctly with 4 sticks on XMP.




It will with 2 (one kit) and both kits work by themselves with XMP.
Works fine on 4 sticks without XMP (DDR3-1600)
RAM: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model PV316G186C0K
Motherboard: GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 2.x) Yes, it supports 32 GB.
Oh, and he's ~2000 miles away from me.

Is this a case of it most likely needing a bit more voltage?

Edit: Is there a guide for how to do adjust these different voltages?  Patriot has advised to push the RAM to 1.65v, but will just pushing the RAM voltages provide a stable system?

Edit #2: No OC's involved, just want to run the RAM at it's rated speed.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 22, 2020)

If it boots correctly with 2 sticks, maybe something (IMC, NB, HTT) might need some extra juice. Also try to increase command rate.


----------



## basco (Apr 22, 2020)

you could try after boot with 2 sticks- go in bios-select 1333mhz or even 1066(and maybe more volts) then after one reboot put the others in.

sorry i did not see that it works with 1600x4


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2020)

basco said:


> you could try after boot with 2 sticks- go in bios-select 1333mhz or even 1066(and maybe more volts) then after one reboot put the others in.





thebluebumblebee said:


> Works fine on 4 sticks without XMP (DDR3-1600)


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 22, 2020)

It's power dependent.

Set it up with 2 sticks, get it stable at the ocs you want, even the CPU OC.

Then add the other 2, and crank the voltage a bit at a time until it boots.

4x sticks takes 2x the power in all the memory hub circuits, + 2x the losses elsewhere, so the current is going way up.

Doing 2 sticks, it will let you be sure the chip and board traces can handle your OC.

Then you can add the additional load of the others; with a 4 channel memory, it's more of an increase than 2x power in the memory hub.

Good luck; the other option is start slow with all 4, and incrementally change a whole bunch of mobo memory options.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2020)

So Patriot's advice to bump the DRAM voltage to 1.65v from 1.5v isn't that extreem?


----------



## xman2007 (Apr 22, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So Patriot's advice to bump the DRAM voltage to 1.65v from 1.5v isn't that extreem?


Not for DDR3 1.65v kits were quite common with OC'd/XMP high frequency DDR3 iirc


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Not for DDR3 1.65v kits were quite common with OC'd/XMP high frequency DDR3 iirc


TBH, I was surprised to see 1.5v listed with the XMP profile in CPU-Z


----------



## xman2007 (Apr 22, 2020)

1.5v was the recommended jedec spec, though some kits that were clocked higher than jedec ie: XMP were 1.65-1.8v 









						How to overclock DDR3 RAM
					

Get more memory bandwidth - overclock your DDR3 memory




					www.techradar.com


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 22, 2020)

You might not need all 1.65V; but you might need more.

When you run balls to the wall, expect more V, more P and bigger fans. 

You will have to jack voltage in the on CPU memory controller stuff; that's going to be the origin of the crash.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2020)

... not trying to OC, just run at rated speed.  He's also not going to speed much time on this.  Most likely, he'll go for XMP (1866) at 1.65v and if it works, good.  If not, back to 1600 at 1.5v.


----------



## agentnathan009 (Apr 23, 2020)

I had some issues with my PC not booting and having memory issues and I had to boost the boot voltage for the RAM and that took care of the issue that I had. I don't know if your BIOS has a RAM boot voltage option. Also, I would try and look up reviews of that memory and what voltage they used for overclocking to get an idea of what voltage the memory can handle. I would give them a voltage increase and see if that doesn't alleviate your issue. Also, check to make sure you are putting memory in the slots correctly. Try running each set in the other two slots (slots 3 & 4) to rule out a bad memory stick slot. Set CMD rate to 2 rather than 1. I had that issue with my GA-MA790X-UD3P  not booting with 4 memory sticks and had to set the Command rate to 2.


----------



## xman2007 (Apr 23, 2020)

4 sticks of RAM on some current motherboards/CPU IMC's can cause some stability issues these days and need tweaking not too mention this is a AM3 board/CPU so the issue is likely down to the IMC/Motherboard and having 4 sticks of RAM as well as maxing it out, just up the voltage on the RAM itself and the IMC and you should be able to get them running correctly, I don't think it's down to faulty RAM or anything else,  you will need some patience and tweaking of certain settings to get them to play nice together, guess that's the benefit of having much better CPU's and IMC's these days we forget how much more effort was required to run such a config on older generations of chipsets, but you are at the extreme when it comes to RAM slots and capacity for this chipset and motherboard compared to when it was released back in the day.


----------

